
Show HN: Tempah – Reserve a Spot in Supermarket - valehelle
https://tempah.herokuapp.com
======
valehelle
Another weekend another project. Since the movement control order, all the
supermarket are imposing a limit of customer in store. This can lead to a long
queue which is not ideal to anyone.

So introducing [https://tempah.herokuapp.com](https://tempah.herokuapp.com) .
A website that allow supermarket customer to reserve a slot based on time for
supermarket.

The customer can reserved a slot and a QR code will be generated for them. The
supermarket can then scan the QR code to confirm the reservation.

If you think there are supermarket owner who could benefit from this please
share it to them. It's free. Thank You

